# What happened to my color?



## WIZZY (Aug 24, 2008)

Wednesday hooked 211 to Sharp Aquos. GREAT picture, everything wonderful. Tonight (Friday) we come in, turn it on and everything's mostly green. Nothing's been touched except the "On" button. TV controller will not reset color. Reset 211, no difference, still greenish. What happened to my color?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Wizzy, unhook and reconnect your HDMI or component cables. Possible cause is a poor connection or a bad cable.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

If you are using a composite cable to connect to your TV, make certain all three
connectors are pushed all the way in on both the TV and the satellite box.
If the cable has been stretched too tightly, one of the plugs might be not properly seated. 
A composite cable has red, blue, and green plugs on each end.


----------



## WIZZY (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Sheriff Justice! That was it!


----------



## WIZZY (Aug 24, 2008)

Gosh! I love this place already, probably saved me a $100 service call. One of the leads was loose. When I tightened it and the color zoomed back to normal she said "Well, I just barely pushed that little black box back where it wouldn't show so much."

THANKS GUYS !!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

diospyros, you're describing component video. Composite is a single cable with a yellow RCA plug on each end and does not carry HD.


----------

